# what grade and how many cells did you have on transfer day???



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls i have just had fet for the first time i have 3 frosties and out of that only 1 survived (Alice) they defrosted on Tues called me wed morning to say she had survived the night and she was 2 cells, at the transfer 5 hours later the embryologist said she was a slow grower and hadn't done much!!??       

as you can imagine i am devastated and am finding it sooooooo hard to be poss  

would love to here everyone Else's story's to

SAM xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh    dont worry.alot of women on here have had et with low cells and gone onto a bfp.they are better off back in your tummy than in a dish.

have never done a fet though,never had frosties  heres ours anyway

1st cycle only had a day 2 et.one 4 cell and one 5 cell,grade 1 and 2,bfn
2nd cycle day 3 et,one 8 cell and one compacting embie ,both grade 1,bfp,mc at 6wks 6days
3rd cycle day 3 et,2 compacting embies,both grade one,on 2ww

aslong as alice is going strong in there shel be ok. 

good luck     

hayley


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sunny - hope that you are feeling more positive. One of the frosties that I had put back on Tues had only divided to 2 cells but the embryologist did not seem to bothered. She told me that it still "looked even and robust" and that considering it had gone through the thaw process , she thought that it was fine.. and that some are just slower than others. It only takes one little one to like it in there, and it's all a lottery at the end of the day.. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Bright Eyes.


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

thanks girls

i am more poss now thanks to you    

bright eyes  send you yo loads of    and    for your 2ww xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

the main thing is this is what youve got to think that is positive....

it got frozen
it thawed
it divided
and theyve put it back

   

hayley


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

youe rite thanks girls    

wishing4miricle  sending you loads of good luck wishes for test day kkep me posted


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hi sunny,

just to say my embryologist told me that it was common that embryos that have been frozen are a bit slower.  Try to keep positive        

Red


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

How are thing going Sunny? How are you feeling? More Positive I hope! Been thinking about you, Bright Eyes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had 2 3 cell embies put back on Tuesday - they were 6 and 4 cells when they were frozen but they consultant seemed quite upbeat about this.

I've had a totally natural cycle, so I'm hoping they will bed in asap as I'm due to get AF in 2 days!

Good luck to everyone


----------

